# How packed is the Pier on Saturday AMs?



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Thinking of going to the Pensacola Pier saturday for spanish....kinda worried about a pack of people being there. Is it still fishable for spanish and that kind of thing? Don't care about cobia (from the pier) so I think we'll stay away from the end. Any thoughts?


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

If it's a nice day it will be standing room only and it is a not so nice day it will still be packed. It's still definitely worth fishing though. There's plenty of spanish for everyone.


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

If it is anything like last weekend, they were eating the pier down however, weather doesn't look promising. Strong Northwest winds and temps in the mid 60's. I am going to pass this weekend.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Spanish_Mackman (4/10/2008)*If it is anything like last weekend, they were eating the pier down however, weather doesn't look promising. Strong Northwest winds and temps in the mid 60's. I am going to pass this weekend.




Would that wind and temp. bother the spanish and blues?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i'd rather stick my arm in a wood chipper than fish on a weekend... but that's just me...


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

this time of year its packed every day, so i don't think you'll notice too much of a difference. the north winds this weekend shouldn't affect the spanish and blue bite all that much...if they are around, they'll be catchable


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

> *VS200B (4/10/2008)*i'd rather stick my arm in a wood chipper than fish on a weekend... but that's just me...


lol I hear ya CB, although Tues was feeling pretty much like a weekend...


----------



## philhensley (Mar 19, 2008)

If you can get to the pier at daylight, the fishing is some of the best of the day and the crowd doesn't show up until 8 or 9.


----------

